# 2004 Suburban



## lovenlife (Feb 3, 2008)

When I started this project I had 2 goals in mind; Fantastic Sound Quality & Stealth. My front state is CDT Audio ES 620's powered by an Audison VR 206 amp. For bass I have an Image DynamicsIDQ 10 in a fiberglass enclosure behind the rear panel powered by an Audison VR 209 400 watts mono. The head unit is an Alpine 9887 and a 160 Gig iPod (154 Gigs of music on it).

From the battery I ran 0/1 gauge to a distribution block under the center consol then 4 gauge to both amps. All wire I purchased from KnuKonceptz. I completely sound deadened the entire floor of the vehicle, behind both rear panels and almost anywhere else I could reach my hands. All sound deadening by Raamat approximately 200 square feet total!

*Start of Project*









*Jack Bolts Removed*









*Sound Deadening Behind Enclosure*









*Fiberglass Enclosure with Image Dynamics IDQ 10*









*Start of Door Panels*









*Door Sound Deadened (Inside of Outer Shell, both inside and outside of Inner Shell)*









*Ensolite over Raamat*









*Raammat added to door panel (more for weight than noise)*









*Distribution block in center consol (0/1 gauge from battery to distribution block)*









*Tweeter in stock location only minor modification needed*


----------



## lovenlife (Feb 3, 2008)

*Audison VR 209 under bucket seat*









*Audison VR 206 under bucket seat*









*Alpine 9887 HU with full speed Ipod control and bluetooth interface & Ipod 160 Gig Classic*









*Finished Tweeter*









*Finished Mid bass*









*Finished Sub*









These links helped me complete this project. Thanks a lot to everyone who contributed to them:
Factory Radio Removal
Door Panel Removal
Remove Bose Amp
How to run wires into doors
Where to run power wire through firewal


----------



## lovenlife (Feb 3, 2008)

This was my last install, I am now working on my 2001 Honda Accord and putting my Suburban up for Sale. Can't afford to keep putting 5-600 a month in fuel in it.


----------



## thebigjimsho (Jan 11, 2009)

**sigh**

I miss my '01 Accord and its custom install...**sniff**


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

I have an'04 Suburban that I am going to start in on soon. I'm interested in more info on the fiberglass sub enclosure. Is it a full box, or is the front panel glassed directly to the sheet metal?


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

nice and stealthy... I like it!


----------



## NickoDaFsh (Mar 1, 2009)

looks good! did the idq10 deliver in that big ol' truck? I had a idq12 in mine back in the day and it just didnt seem like it did...although it was a little under powered with an xtant 121m.........


----------



## designer485 (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice work, i like how you kept the stock sub location to keep things stealth. Keep it up!


----------



## lovenlife (Feb 3, 2008)

NickoDaFsh said:


> looks good! did the idq10 deliver in that big ol' truck? I had a idq12 in mine back in the day and it just didnt seem like it did...although it was a little under powered with an xtant 121m.........


I ended up using a PPI A600 on the IDQ 10 and was very happy with the overall results.


----------



## lovenlife (Feb 3, 2008)

designer485 said:


> Nice work, i like how you kept the stock sub location to keep things stealth. Keep it up!


Thanks for the comment, I just sold the Burb and soon will be posting my new project!!


----------

